# New 12 week old kittens, one with diarrhea



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well after the death of our beloved cat Phantom almost two months ago, we are honoring his memory with two handsome Bengal kittens! Their names are Phineas and Phaelan, and they are 12 weeks old. Brought them home yesterday, and they are in their "safe room" as we gradually introduce them to our adult cat, Phoebe Jean.

Phineas has had diarrhea today, and yesterday. We knew he had some issues with this after his last visit to the vet about two weeks ago, but are not sure if it's been continuous...I emailed our breeders to see if that is the case. They are very responsible and upstanding, we've been visiting the boys for over a month after deciding to adopt.

He is acting fine - drinking, eating, playing, purring, and no vomiting. From what I've looked up so far, it could be due to stress, or anxiety, or food. We have not changed his food, but might try some cat food with pumpkin in it. 

Any thoughts or suggestions? We don't want to rush him to the vet, but want to be very careful with this.

I have uploaded two pics of the boys, Phineas is the spotted and Phaelan the marbled.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Phineas and Phaelan are lovely! A lot will depend on what your breeder says as to whether or not the diarrhea has been a continuous problem. If so, I'd call the vet. If not, then it might just be stress-related. Muffin had a bit of diarrhea when I first brought her home, but it cleared up quickly. Make sure Phineas is drinking properly, to ensure he doesn't get dehydrated. As you say, you can add a couple of teaspoons of pumpkin to his food, making sure you use pure pumpkin as opposed to pumpkin pie filling. You should call your vet if the diarrhea continues (or has been a continuous problem to date), if you see any blood or worms in the diarrhea, or if you see any other signs of ill-health. Hopefully, it will clear up by itself within a day or so. Enjoy your new babies!


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

They are super cute! 
Cheetah had diarrhea the first 2 weeks he came to us too.
It was because the shelter told us to give him Wellness kitten canned, and his stomach did not react good to it. (It was in the medical record, but I did not know how to read and what to look for at that time)

Maybe try baby food?


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, I really appreciate them!! I had also emailed our breeder as I posted this, and he suggested pumpkin as well. So a trip to my local Traders Joes got that taken care of, and picked up some good wet food as well. Mixed together and the boys both loved it.

Phineas pooped last night and it wasn't as watery as earlier, and this morning when he pooped it was a solid-pasty consistency. So it's working! 

A great way to start the day is with two snuggly Bengal kittens, and a loving 7 1/2 year old Siamese mix! Life is good.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Aww congrats on your new bundle of kitties!! They are absolutely stunning. I hope they feel better soon!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad to hear Phineas is starting to feel better. Sounds like you had a great start to the day!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

YOu bengal kitties are gorgeous! You will have a lively household.


----------

